# SOB! Sick Tank.



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a goddamn ich tank. My 75 with smaller rbp's.














The pleco and barbs are going to be removed. I am so pissed the barbs are going down the toilet tommorow. The pleco might be euthanized. The p's treated.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

How embarassing.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll recant the flushing and euthanizing. I'm gonna treat the whole tank.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yah dont worry goes away no need to get very mad lol


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I am azholio! I need treatment for my 75io.

View attachment 70174


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

For the ich you should use 2 teaspoons salt per gallon, add it over a 3 day period.
After a few weeks the salt can be removed through water changes.also raise the tempature to 83-84 degrees.

Sounds like you think the barbs brought it into your system??


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Azeral said:


> I am azholio! I need treatment for my 75io.
> 
> View attachment 70174
> 
> [snapback]1124373[/snapback]​


I love beavis and butthead


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> For the ich you should use 2 teaspoons salt per gallon, add it over a 3 day period.
> After a few weeks the salt can be removed through water changes.also raise the tempature to 83-84 degrees.
> 
> Sounds like you think the barbs brought it into your system??
> [snapback]1124738[/snapback]​


I think they could have been carrying it. They've been in there for months though. I had to put one of them down this morning. He was in bad shape and I didn't want to risk the p's eating him.

I raised the temp to 84-85F and I've already added 1/3 of the salt. I'll add 1/3 for 2 more days.

I've done this before but I spazz out and blow up the boards when something happens.







I need p-fury reassurance hehehehe.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Day 2- Second treatment of salt added. The tank evidently started to recycle after a filter pad change 2 weeks ago. I assume it was the cause of the stress that caused the outbreak. I added Bio-Spira in yesterday also. Temp is 84.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Day 2- Second treatment of salt added. The tank evidently started to recycle after a filter pad change 2 weeks ago. I assume it was the cause of the stress that caused the outbreak. I added Bio-Spira in yesterday also. Temp is 84.
> [snapback]1126606[/snapback]​


What are you running for filtration? A filterpad change should not bring on a "recycle".


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Day 2- Second treatment of salt added. The tank evidently started to recycle after a filter pad change 2 weeks ago. I assume it was the cause of the stress that caused the outbreak. I added Bio-Spira in yesterday also. Temp is 84.
> [snapback]1126606[/snapback]​


Double whanmmy huh.Good move adding the biospira if it was that bad.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Day 2- Second treatment of salt added. The tank evidently started to recycle after a filter pad change 2 weeks ago. I assume it was the cause of the stress that caused the outbreak. I added Bio-Spira in yesterday also. Temp is 84.
> ...


My 90 runs smooth as silk with my big p's. My 75 has been, is, and probably will continue to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I added more Bio-Spira yesterday. One of my p's got ammonia burn







Once the tank has recycled I'm going to make it a moderately planted tank.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ammonia has dropped down to 1.0 .







I guess the massive amounts of BIO-Spira I put in there is working.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Still wondering what you have for filtration, as the removal of a filter pad should not mess up the cycle on a properly setup, and established tank.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Still wondering what you have for filtration, as the removal of a filter pad should not mess up the cycle on a properly setup, and established tank.
> [snapback]1132313[/snapback]​


2 emperor 400's and a penguin 660 powerhead on the 75. Don't underestimate the filter pads. I changed 4 of them at one time. I thought since I wasn't messing with the media trays or bio-wheels I would be ok. I was wrong









My 90 has 2 emperors, magnum 350 ,eheim 2227 wet/dry, penguin 660 powerhead. It houses my big p's though.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Azeral said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Still wondering what you have for filtration, as the removal of a filter pad should not mess up the cycle on a properly setup, and established tank.
> ...


Still a bit odd. What do you have in the media trays?

In the future, just rotate the pads out one a month. Or just cut them open and take out the carbon and reuse them,. The carbon is not really needed, and you could just rinse them in tank water.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


I have Ehfisubstrat Pro in my media trays.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Azeral said:


> I have Ehfisubstrat Pro in my media trays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.... Good luck man.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

The 8 inch Pleco in the 75 has died.







The 2 tiger barbs were euthanized a week ago. All that is left is the 3 reb bellies.

The pleco looked all pale (whitish) and was laying dead on the bottom. I assumed the paleness was from the salt attaching itself to him. But I'm probably wrong. I think it might have been ammonia burn.

The death continues.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Azeral said:


> The 8 inch Pleco in the 75 has died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your loss. Are your parameters looking better yet?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > The 8 inch Pleco in the 75 has died.
> ...


Nope I just checked, Ammonia 2.0. That's what killed the pleco. Prolonged exposure to ammonia. One of my p's is showing signs of ammonia burn. I might have to start evacuating. All I have is a 10 gallon and my 90 with big p's. I might take my p that is the worst off and move him to the 10 gallon.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Azeral said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Azeral said:
> ...


You should start doing small water changes to get that ammonia level down. Not to the point of whiping the ammonia out, but lowering it to give your P's some relief.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


I've been doing around 10-15% every couple of days. I'll do an extra today. This tank is spiraling down the toilet. I'm looking for any good news I can find. I'm going to miss the pleco but maybe his death will help my p's survive from dropping the bio-load.

I'm really reaching here.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude.... ammo-lock


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Dude.... ammo-lock
> [snapback]1137467[/snapback]​


If I neutralize all of the ammonia won't that be detrimental to the re-cycle thats going on?

I dropped a double load of bio-spira when it started a week ago but it seems that it has not helped.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Here you go Azeral as per your PM:
To eradicate ich you will need to go to the store and buy alot of salt. This is what you should do in this order:

1) Perform 30-40% water change
2) Raise temp to 88 degrees slowly
3) In a big gulp type cup pre-dissolve 75 teaspoons of salt daily for 3 days. That = 225 teaspoons of predissolved salt over those 3 days for your 75G tank. 
4) Leave tank alone for 2 weeks.
5) Start performing your normal water change maintenance.
Before the 2 weeks is up you will notice where the ich has disappeared. Don't fall into a false sense of security. This is the most crucial time to kill the ich. Otherwise you risk losing your stock.

Later


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thats odd azeral... i change my filters pads all at once with no problems.... but thats probaly because i have 4 biowheels and 4 biosponges to pickup the extra slack


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I did my salt treatment and treated with BiNOX. The cloudy crusted eyes......and the symptoms of the barbs, not ich, so I did it. I think I missed diagnosed.

Anyways they are clearing up good so far.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

hope the rbp survive


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Back down the tubes again. White patches on them (fungus I think). Eyes look like ammonia burn. Gave a 2nd treatment of binox. Ammonia lvl's are .25, within acceptable range (dropped 1.75).

I have treated this tank for ICH.....Fungus....I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

25% water changes every couple days, salt, and keep an eye on it

gotta get that ammoina down to 0

nothing new was added, like fish or decor from somewere else?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> 25% water changes every couple days, salt, and keep an eye on it
> 
> gotta get that ammoina down to 0
> 
> ...


Nope, all info is in this thread. Pleco has died. Barbs euthanized (very sick).


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Bummer man, sorry for the loss, good luck to your P's.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Update:

Well 2 of the p's seems to be coming out of it well. 1 is very sick but has been improving.

The tank appears to have stabilized.

Treatment Used: Salt and Binox. Binox was used once I identified the fungal infection. Since the tank was recycling the p's also suffered some ammonia burn on their eyes or possibly popeye, which is why I choose to treat with BINOX. Water changes and Amquel helped ease the parameters during that time.

The ride isn't over yet but I'm getting there.

*I first suspected I had an ICH outbreak but I was wrong.*


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

All are healed up. It took long enough.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

This thread can be locked. The problem has been resolved.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

before the thread is locked...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, good thing it wasn't locked. The fungus sprang back up again. I'm gonna increase water changes even more and treat the tank........again. It will be it's 3rd treatment. Salt is already being used.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm going to my LFS to offer them $100 (or whatever it f*cking takes) to house my piraya so his tail can heal and get him the f*ck out of their tank. My reds.................they exhibit mouth fungus , cloudy eye fin rot.....you f*cking name it. I've done all the water changes and treatments that can be done . I've invested hours and hours trying to remedy it. I have failed.

I have failed on multiple levels. Their health problems are probably because of me having them in a 10 f*cking gallon as babies (uncycled) and moving them to a 75 (uncycled) and bombarding both tanks with bio-spira. Meds stunting my tank also........probably.

I have one excellent tank......WHY? It's because it was setup after I learned from the other one!

I don't like to lose. I'm evacing my piraya (until he's healed) to the lfs and I'm going to try and recover my reds.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I decided against the above. Fatass (my one eye) has been pretty much blinded from all of this he swam around barely. Tonight the bites on him and his poor condition caused me to euthanize him.

I tried my own method........water from the tank and vodka, in a bucket (while I got the screwdriver) and a screwdriver through the brain. I wasn't sure if I would be able to plunge the screwdriver through his skull but I did it. Now buried in my backyard. I should've euthanized him a long time ago, he has been basicly blind for a week.

All decor was stripped from the tank. 40% water change and gravel vac. I'm hanging carbon to remove the meds I bombarded the tank with tommorow.








God damn this hobby is trying.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

sorry for the loss, don,t ever give up. Sh*t happens too everyone its how u deal wit it that counts


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

It cleared up but now I'm battling cloudy eye and fungus again. I just stepped up my water changes again. My last resort is a UV sterilizer. I'm gonna try that to help me out.

Or I'm gonna buy Grosse Gurke a ticket to fly in and analyze the tank.







I'll get a 2-1 ticket and Hastatus can come to. hehhehee

As sad as it is..... I have actually pondered paying for a p-furian to fly in and look at my tank.







SERIOUSLY!!! LOL


----------

